# Getting started in relief carving, which method is easiest to learn?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to try some relief carving, just small things to add decorations on furniture. Is power carving or hand tools easier to learn and use?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a great place for carving: http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/

I suggest hand tools, but I also have a Dremmel, each has a place.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say try the hand tools first. I have done some relief carving with simple chisels, knives and files. Find a simple picture to start with and you will be surprised how quickly you pick it up.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

You can get god info and lessons at Texas carvers guild. I learned at Calif carvers guild many years ago.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can get some good relief carving patterns here.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd have both on hand, but try to use the hand tools as much as possible. The nature of carving is to understand the wood grain… how to cut with or against it for the shape you want. I was always told… do it by hand and you'll know what the power tool is supposed to do…but there are times where as a newbie you'll get frustrated and having a dremmel on hand is recommended. Keep the tools sharp, have some rasps, and always have a bottle of cyanoacrylate glue (super glue) to put those pesky tiny chip outs back into place. Good Luck.


----------

